# Do these Ozonics really work??



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

All the hunting shows are using these Ozonics device to eliminate human scent. Anyone ever used one off these products before? Do they really work or are the all Marketing hype??


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The Hollywood hunting shows use them because they make money from ozonics to show them on TV being used. I can think of a lot of other more useful things to spend $400 on. That is a very expensive gimmick. As to if they work or not? My money is on "NO".


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/ozonics-worth-the-money-or-not.551316/
Here is a bunch of opinions & info on them from the archery tech forum posted a while back.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope, do your own homework on Google. That machine doesn't put off enough ozone to be effective


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

my boss, and one of our customers swear by them. Now, I am not poor, or rich, but $400,buys a lot of soap, and just hunting the wind right is free. I would imagine, everyone who shelled out that kind of cash, is not going to want to say , they got taken, so I don't know if I would trust an owner. I would try one if I could borrow one, but something dramatic would have to happen for me to peel of that kind of $ for something


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

If you're interested in Ozone machines. Head over to Scent Crusher. Lots of awesome products. I've tested a few of their products. The Ozone go and Gear bag. It definitely works. Safe on Carbon lined clothing also.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

You would be way further ahead with a tiny portable ozone generator inside your jacket than that one. 
Does ozone work to treat your gear? Yes. 
Does it work as the ozonics applies it? Not effectively, no.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

SVbowhunter80 said:


> If you're interested in Ozone machines. Head over to Scent Crusher. Lots of awesome products. I've tested a few of their products. The Ozone go and Gear bag. It definitely works. Safe on Carbon lined clothing also.


But hard on elastic & rubber correct? I emailed scent loc about storing the outfit I just purchased from them. They advised against storing the clothes in an ozone generated unit. I honestly don't know, Just relaying the message from them.


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Namrock said:


> But hard on elastic & rubber correct? I emailed scent loc about storing the outfit I just purchased from them. They advised against storing the clothes in an ozone generated unit. I honestly don't know, Just relaying the message from them.


Scent crusher did a test where no more than 10 minutes at a time on rubber boots wont hurt them. Elastic will be ok in the scent crusher bags, closet or tote. Check them out on youtube,facebook and scentcrusher.com lots of info on their products. Wont damage scentlok clothing. I have the gear bag and it does great job on my clothing. They have a boot station also. I have zero issues.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Before you ask yourself if 'Ozonics' works you should at least understand what the hell it even does, and why administering Ozone to your hunting gear might be useful. You should also understand the limitations such technology has in regards to your hunting situation, and what other factors might come in to play which may or may not disrupt the effectiveness of using Ozonics.

First, Ozone has been used for many decades now to deodorize equipment, clothing, fabrics, rooms, interiors, etc. in both industrial and commercial settings. But you also need to know WHY would Ozone be used to deodorize and HOW does it deodorize something? 

WHY - Ozone is extremely effective at altering the chemical makeup of other compounds such as bacteria, mold, spores, etc. - all things that can create unpleasant odors. 

HOW - Ozone is a highly reactive substance that bonds chemically with other particles in the air and on surfaces and essentially causes them to 'break down' quickly, thus rendering them non-offensive. 

The next question you should be asking yourself is 'What the heck is an Ozonics unit?'. 

Simply put it's an ozone generator that has been marketed to hunting and outdoor markets. 

Are they worth the $XXX they ask for them? That wholly depends on your pocketbook but just know that you can DIY build an ozone generator for a fraction of the cost of an ozonics unit, or you can find other units on Amazon and Ebay which do essentially the same thing, but without the high-end marketing and packaging. 

So does an Ozonics unit 'eliminate' human scent? Again, that is wholly dependant on how you use. As an ozone generator - yes, absolutely Ozonics is as capable as other ozone generators on the market - but that's not really the question, now is it? 

Does it 'eliminate' human scent? For all intents and purposes - YES - it can eliminate human scent. If you took a human scent particle and applied ozone to it it absolutely would cause the scent particle to break down quickly and 'deodorize it'. 

Now, for the million dollar question: Does it eliminate scent while I am sitting in my truck/blind/treestand? Sure, it's bound to be partly or partially effective in those settings. Yes, it may 'eliminate' some portion of human scent in those settings. But IMO, when used in the woods, you are rendering the effects of Ozone virtually worthless. The amount of ozone the unit would need to generate to completely eliminate any scent generated by a human, their clothing, or any accessories they carry in, would need to be a massive and contiguous throughout the duration of your sit. 

That is why you commonly hear of guys using ozone to treat clothes and gear inside air-tight enclosures. It is simply more effective to treat them in a controlled environment rather than in the open-world where your ozone application is subject hundreds of factors outside your control. 

Now you know...


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

The O2 it produces made me neasuous (sp?)....i took it back


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Oger said:


> The O2 it produces made me neasuous (sp?)....i took it back


Well... there's a reason for that: https://www.epa.gov/ozone-pollution/health-effects-ozone-pollution


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Yea..but,But,BUT nobody ever killed a deer by hunting the wind!


----------



## buckmasterflex (Oct 18, 2014)

Field and Stream did a test of them, and they did work to fool a drug sniffing dog. However the big bucks ozonics unit had only marginally better effectiveness over a $50 unit from amazon.com . Wish I could remember the name of that unit. I worry a little bit about the health effects of ozone, but I figure you only use it a few times a year.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Oger said:


> The O2 it produces made me neasuous (sp?)....i took it back


That's because it's not O2


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I got my hr200 in 2010 and this will be my 7th season with it. Does it work...yes. Is it a cure all for scent elimination...no, and anyone who thinks it is or expects it to be us a fool. It's just another tool to help put the odds in your favor. 

I struggled with it the first couple seasons until I figured out the best way to set it up for me. The arm extension was a big factor in this. Then I started seeing the results that are claimed. You still have to play the wind. Anyone thinking otherwise again is a fool. The ozonics helps cover your downwind side for when deer don't read the script. It's especially useful when the wind changes and is very easy to adjust. The unit is virtually useless when the wind continuously swirls. 

Nothing will ever eliminate human oder 100%...not ozonics, not scent crusher, not scentlok, not scentblocker, and not any of the soaps/detergents/sprays on the market. They all just give you a little added edge, but playing the wind and access must always come first. I don't care what spend you money on gear wise...if you don't play the wind and have the best access to your stand, you're wasting your time.


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't beat them .....


----------



## BigCountry40 (Jul 7, 2016)

To rich for my blood to find out and I am very scent conscious


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Fortunately for those using them at their stands, they do not produce enough ozone in open air to do anything. If they did produce enough ozone to eliminate the odors emanating from your body, it would injure or kill you rather quickly. 

An ozone machine is one of the very best tools I know of to decontaminate clothing and equipment in a closed space. I use two ozone machines each of which has two setting, one for use with humans in the room. In that case, the only thing being treated is the air flowing past the plates via the fan. It does not put out enough ozone to harm a human or to treat gear. On the "away" setting, the machine produces enough ozone to damage human lung tissue, and concomitantly enough to also treat gear. Under no circumstances should a human be exposed to levels of ozone that actually are effective. It is a zero sum game.

*You can't have both safety and efficacy with ozone. Ozone is seriously dangerous to people, and if it is at a setting high enough to treat gear, it will damage the human as well.*

In the case of ozone in the open air, I too have seen various videos, remarkably sponsored by Ozonics, where the hunters note that the buck can smell it but they are not afraid of it because it eliminates their human scent. And in other videos the hunters show that they have no idea what a scent bust looks like, as they are busted cold by a buck. Check out minute 6:20 in this video. A total scent bust by a buck that never presents a good shot and backpedals to get away from them. Just because he does not blow and run these poor fools think they were not scent busted. Throughout the video, the deer are making somewhere between a calm and a slightly hasty retreat. Same with other Ozonics videos. 






What these guys don't realize is that most scent busts involve the deer detecting the scent, and calmly changing course or deciding to go the other way. 

From a scientific standpoint, a gas coming from a machine in a tree next to you has virtually zero chance of interacting with any of the molecules coming off your body. All molecules in an unenclosed environment are moving away from each other at an exponential rate, driven by the force of entropy which causes molecules to diffuse from high concentration to low. This is further complicated by convection of air, which also produces separation of the molecules. 

*The ideal gas law tells us there will be virtually no interaction between two gases in open air. PV = nRT. It always has, and it always will.*

These things can't work scientifically, and they don't work as any savvy hunter who understands the reactions of deer can see even in the videos put out in support of the machine.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

buckmasterflex said:


> I worry a little bit about the health effects of ozone, but I figure you only use it a few times a year.


This is understandable...but if you smell it, you've either got it set up wrong or the wind changed.


----------

